# UK Food?



## aZooZa (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi - I am new here.

Living in Xiantang - Hunan provice.

Anywhere I can buy British grub like Heinz baked beans and Worcester sauce? 

Other things:

Marmite
Walkers Crisps
Colman's mustard
Fray Bentos corned beef
Spam
Heinz tomato sauce
PG Tips tea
Robinson's marmalade
Branston pickle...

OK - you get the drift. Thanks in advance for any replies. Also interested to hear from people looking for this stuff 

Cheers


----------



## aZooZa (Nov 12, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Think easiest to buy the stuff in a major city and ship it to your place. Shipping within China is cheap.


----------

